# Where to find old Rocky Mountain decals...



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

This is my first post here. I thought this would be the place to enquire about old Rocky Mountain decals. I'm looking for decals for a 1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard. I have a 1992 Blizzard, and I'm thinking of re-painting it with the 1990 color scheme. I'd like to get some old-style decals for it, as Rocky has changed the font of the decals on their newer bikes. I already contacted Rocky Mountain, and they have no more old-style decal kits left. Anyone know where to get old decals, or know of anyone who makes them?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Sweetness said:


> I'm thinking of re-painting it with the 1990 color scheme.


This isn't exactly what you're looking for, but I bet Marinoni, which does a ton of re-paints and has done Rockies, probably has decals, or more likely can reproduce them. They tend to do stencils and paint new "decals" when they do the new paint job.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

i've been lucky enough to find two sets of decals at dealers. but the last set was three years ago, and they had to call in a favour from the local frame painter to get them, so the odds aren't so good any more.

however, i found a guy selling reproduction decals on ebay a while back. the only problem is that you'd have to provide him with an example of the Rocky decal in .eps format. i was going to get him to make a Schwinn decal for me, and i figured the best way to do it was find a font that was a match for it and make the graphic myself in Fireworks or Photoshop.

i never did get around to it - thanks for the reminder!

here's his address - [email protected]

i forget his name, sorry.


----------



## Santana SS (Oct 27, 2004)

I hate to do this to you but I can't resist. I have that fork but I aint sellin' it! Its on my Santana singlespeed. Well actually part of it is. The Syncros legs are plugged into a RockShox RS-1 crown. I have the Syncros crown but its 1 1/8 and I need 1". 

Good luck with the Rocky. My main ride is an older Rocky Mt. Element FS. I put it together about 6 years ago and I love it so much, I have no desire to replace it.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I used to work at rocky in '94

I have a few old decals at home let me know what color your decals are or post a picture of your frame and i will see what i can scrape up


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

rollercam said:


> I used to work at rocky in '94
> 
> I have a few old decals at home let me know what color your decals are or post a picture of your frame and i will see what i can scrape up


Thanks for all the info guys. Rollercam, I've included some pics of the bike here. One the way it is now, a close-up of the decals, and another with a very crude idea of the new paint sceme I'm thinking of. I'd rather have a different color of decals. Maybe black or blue? Any chance you've got these decal sets in one of these colors? Let me know what you want for them.

Cheers.


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

Santana SS said:


> I hate to do this to you but I can't resist. I have that fork but I aint sellin' it! Its on my Santana singlespeed. Well actually part of it is. The Syncros legs are plugged into a RockShox RS-1 crown. I have the Syncros crown but its 1 1/8 and I need 1".
> 
> When you're tired of that fork, just let me know!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Fyi*

There's a Syncros Fork on eBay right now


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

Shayne said:


> There's a Syncros Fork on eBay right now


Can't seem to find it. What search words did you use? Or do you have a link?

Thanks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Link*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100534&item=7155691385&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I am not at home right now but i belive that i may have the downtube decals in the color(s) that you need however the top tube decal i am not sure about

that has a tange prestige tubing decal?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

If you get a set of decals, have them scanned at a high resolution before you put them on the frame. You can then create a digital file to share with others and use youyrself the next time you want to repaint.


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

rollercam said:


> that has a tange prestige tubing decal?


Yes, it had a tange prestige tubing decal under the bottle bolts on the seat tube.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I have these tubing and fork decals, if you have prestige concept tubing(ovalized at the tube ends) then i can get you those tubing decal too, and if i dig i may be able to find the STRUTS fork decal. Take a close up picture of anything that you need and i will see what i can scrape up.










here are the down tube, top tube, head tube and seat tube decals


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is the 1990 RM Blizzard, the first year w/ a Syncros fork. The first year the fork was in production, I believe.
Image and specs pulled from the excellent 
MTB Katalog site.

Interestingly, the 1989 Blizzard came in two versions, with either a sloping TT or horizontal TT. By the next year they figured out that west coasters buying high-end bikes want nut clearance, so 1990 was the first year RM offered only the sloping model. The design stuck, and they still built it that way.


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

rollercam said:


> I have these tubing and fork decals, if you have prestige concept tubing(ovalized at the tube ends) then i can get you those tubing decal too, and if i dig i may be able to find the STRUTS fork decal. Take a close up picture of anything that you need and i will see what i can scrape up.


Here are close-ups (a bit fuzzy) of what's left of the prestige concept tubing sticker (The tubes do look and feel very slightly ovalized at the ends, although I never noticed it before) and the blizzard decal and the fork decal.

So I'm looking for;

1 prestige concept tubing sticker x 1
2 blizzard decal (preferably black) x 2
3 fork decals x 2
4 Downtube "Rocky Mountain" decal. Those black-with-turquoise-background stickers look like they are pretty close to the color scheme from the catalog GonaSovereign shows in his post. x 2
5 Headtube badge x 1 
6 Seattube badge (same as the headtube badge) x 1

Thanks for your help with the decals.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry for the size but i wanted to make sure that these were what you wanted
let me know which dwon tube decal you want ie. 2nd from the top


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

Hey Rollercam, I sent you a PM.


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello,
I am new here and this is my first reply on a thread at mtbr.com

I am glad to recognize, that there are some more collectors of classic rocky mountain bicycles around the globus. And as I see, they have the same problems...
When I bought my 1991 Rocky Mountain Titanium last winter, I have also been confrontated with the problem of getting new decals, because the original ones were pulled of. I decided to ask a specialist to make some repros. You can see the result on the picture below. I ordered 7 different colours for several models. Also available are fork stickers, tubing stickers and the logos for head- and seattube.
So if some of you are still looking for new decals for your vintage Rocky Mountain, do not hasitate to write me an e-mail.

Best regards,

Bert


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice decals! Where did you have them made and what was the cost? Can they do other brands if you provide artwork?


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

One set of decals costs 45 euros (incl. fork stickers), or 40 euro (without fork stickers).
One set includes:
- 2 toptube stickers
- 2 downtube stickers
- 2 RM-logos (for head- and seattube)
- 1 tubing sticker (aluminum, steel or titanium in two different styles)
- 2 fork stickers (optional!)

i have stickers of some more brands like syncros, onza, fat chance (no frame decals), etc. Just have a look at the pics.

Bert


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

some more...


----------



## Scaia (Feb 24, 2014)

I am restoring my 1987/88 Stratos (only year with bottom U-brake I believe). I bought this new from Russ Hay Bikes here in Victoria and still runs smooth as ever. I would love to get an original decal set if still available.

Also looking a vintage DX crank set.


----------



## oldskoolbikeparts (Dec 20, 2021)

bert serotta said:


> Hello,
> I am new here and this is my first reply on a thread at mtbr.com
> 
> I am glad to recognize, that there are some more collectors of classic rocky mountain bicycles around the globus. And as I see, they have the same problems...
> ...


Hello Bert


----------



## oldskoolbikeparts (Dec 20, 2021)

oldskoolbikeparts said:


> Hello Bert


Do you still have rocky cirrus decals ?
please let me know


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Try retrodecals on facebook.
or search retrodecals gil_m on the google.


----------

